Ask HN: Alternatives to Loggly and Papertrial? - jbchoo
======
jbchoo
I am the questioner of this post. More specifically, what client-side
javascript log management would you recommend for React or Angular?

Alternatives to Loggr?

------
xxdesmus
Logentries.com, logz.io, logdna.com

~~~
jbchoo
Thank you for mentioning these. Have you come across any blogs or articles
that compare these service providers? I am interested to know how people make
their decision who to go with.

------
viraptor
What kind of alternatives? What do you expect from them?

~~~
jbchoo
Log analysis. REST call to these log management services. Error alert. What
else more should I consider when assessing a log management service provider?
Do you have a list/approach to how you would assess log management service
provider?

